# Canned Penguin..



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Just a thought. Thinning out the heard...

Penguin latest food - available in abundance soon 

Penguins could be the Sunday roast of choice if a plan to use the world penguin surplus goes ahead, Goliath Food Chiefs announced yesterday. Penguins, long considered to be inedible by even the most hardiest of sailors, have recently been discovered to taste a lot like veal, if cooked for long enough.

The stupid looking seabird, once considered 'cute' and 'funny' but now known to be a violent desecrator of the beautiful unspoilt wilderness of Antarctica, will be available as a frozen dish by as early as next month. As part of the launch of this abundant new foodstuff, There will be a special penguin cookery show on GoliathChannel 16, as well as a highly amusing advertising campaign with the catchy phrase: 'P-p-p-prepare a p-p-penguin!' 

Opposition for the new foodstuff has been minor, with only nine people (figures adjusted for accuracy) claiming that the penguin should not be eaten. "The thing is," said Mr White, Goliath's head nutritionist, "is that by eating only one penguin a week you can make up your entire recommended weekly intake of penguin, which we have decided is . . . one penguin."

Mrs Sutton of Sidcup was one of the first lucky housewives to be offered penguin and she told us: "At first, I was wary of the seabird. We had tried Great Auk and found it a bit stringy. But once we had eaten it, we will be having penguin every week goodbye chicken!"

Claims from opposition groups that Goliath were simply 'raping Antarctica' are unfounded. None of the 3.2 million penguins currently available to consumers originate from the Goliath-owned continent, but are reared in an eco-friendly farm in Norfolk.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow, I thought I put up some pretty strange eats but I do think that has me beat by a mile. lol


----------



## InfoDude (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm in a culinary academy. Maybe when I'm out penguin can be my specialty


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I think this is a joke. I can't find anything about this except a spoof website.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

All 17 species of penguins are protected. However when SHTF they will be thinning the herd..


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Britain is talking about serving up horse legally..
is horse Kosher?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Magus said:


> Britain is talking about serving up horse legally..
> is horse Kosher?


Least it ain't got a split hoof! Course that ain't never bothered me none.

Wonder how penguin would smoke up?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

In a bong, pipe, or paper? probably taste like burned hair.LOL


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know if it gets you high but it is a bitch to keep lit!


----------

